# goon on sun?



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> It's been awhile since we've done this. MGC? Hello?? you know who you are. Cobra, Shiner, ZG, Falcon, Hans and others holler. Broward too.......lets do this!
> 
> ZW



yo,yo yo, yo.......yo........u forgot me my brotha.. whasupwittat?? ;D

I up the ante. 
Flamingo Saturday or Sunday. Who's down?


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

Can't do dawn patrol this weekend bro, Got late nite on sat. Thats why I wanna hit up some p's in the afternoon. You know your still MGC!! Yo, Dean my buddy just got a silver king I think it's smaller than yours? did they make a 16' or so? I dunno, I haven't seen it yet? Anyway we gotta hit up Flamingo soon.

ZW


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Can't do dawn patrol this weekend bro, Got late nite on sat. Thats why I wanna hit up some p's in the afternoon. You know your still MGC!! Yo, Dean my buddy just got a silver king I think it's smaller than yours? did they make a 16' or so? I dunno, I haven't seen it yet? Anyway we gotta hit up Flamingo soon.
> 
> ZW












My SK is a Silver Flash (one on the left).  16'7" long.  If it has a 90hp it is prob a silver flash, however it may be a signature series.  I like the Silver flash layout dur to the flat front deck and the floor storage.

Anyone else up for some dawn patrol action in the Mingo?


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

dean the boat on the left is my boat and it it a silver flash it is a 16'3


----------

